# wood lathe or metal lathe kitless.....



## Hendu3270 (Mar 3, 2014)

There are a few different forums this topic might fit into, but...I'm throwing it in this one.

I'm looking a little more closely at kitless pens and am trying to determine if I really *NEED *to consider a metal lathe as part of it. So I'm asking you kitless guys. Do you use a wood lathe or metal lathe? At first, I think the metal lathe is more accurate, so I need one. But then I start thinking, if I need to remove a thousandth of an inch on a tenon on my wood lathe, I jsut do it. And I do it with a lite cut with a carbide tool most often. So it can't simply be an "accuracy" thing that makes a metal lathe more fitting for kitless can it? What are the pros and cons of the two in handling the tasks of creating a kitless pen?

If you're using a wood lathe, have you fitted with a tool holder that slides parallel and perpendicular to the turning axis? I've never used a metal lathe, but when I look at its basic function, it does exactly what I do, but using a couple of wheels instead of my hands. Is that really that much better in the kitless owrld? Just looking for some feedback from you guys on this that I may not have considered.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd like to know as well.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 3, 2014)

You* can* do 'just about' everything on a wood lathe, but a metal lathe makes it easier and opens up even more possibilities. Like threading without taps or dies or turning hard metals like stainless steel.
I started with a wood lathe and a compound table straddling the bed. 
It suited my wallet at the time but was very limiting. 
Since I got my metal lathe, my old wood lathe has pretty much become nothing more than a glorified buffing machine. 

It really depends where you want to go with the hobby.

I'd say go straight for the metal lathe. If you give up the hobby, I reckon you could recover more of your outlay fom a ML than from a wood lathe.:wink:


----------



## mredburn (Mar 3, 2014)

If your never going to leave off using component sets to build pens it probably doesnt matter. If your going to start making your own metal fittings, the metal lathe is the way to go.. Many of us buy or build a tool rest to use on the metal lathe that we can use standard wood turning tools on.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 3, 2014)

What would be a good example or source for a compound table to use with a wood lathe?


----------



## mredburn (Mar 3, 2014)

They are available sometimes on Ebay. I dont know of a source for them but that doesnt mean much I have never looked.  They would be ok except the ones I have seen cost as much as a small chineese lathe.  You have to make sure they travel parallell to the bed or they will cut tapers.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 3, 2014)

'Heres one on ebay
Atlas Craftsman 9" Lath x Y Table Compound Cross Feed | eBay

Its not a bargain to my way of thinking


----------



## edstreet (Mar 3, 2014)

Well this is how real turners does things.  

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wnv0DAR_gWA

Masters of the Fountain Pen - Harumi Tanaka

:note: the tap/die less threading going on.

Try not to get caught up on the tooling.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 3, 2014)

I only have a wood lathe and no fancy tables.  Of course I am just a poor boy trying to raise a couple of kids.


----------



## frank123 (Mar 3, 2014)

I find precision drilling, threading, tapping and other such operations easier on the metal lathe and shaping the parts easier on a wood lathe so I use both.

You could do everything on either one of them so I wouldn't buy one specifically for the purpose if you don't already have it, but if you have other uses for a metal lathe and want one anyway this would make a good excuse to go ahead and buy one.

Keep in mind that I'm just a novice and nowhere near as accomplished as most pen makers here so their advice would cary more weight than mine (although I've been using a metal lathe for years anyway and am pretty new with a wood lathe)


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 3, 2014)

I made some metal parts for pens using my wood lathe and a file. It takes a lot of time and the bearings on my cheap wood lathe are a little noisier than they used to be. The reason I got a metal lathe was because it's faster. And one of these days I want to build a steam engine. :biggrin:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 3, 2014)

firewhatfire said:


> I only have a wood lathe and no fancy tables.  Of course I am just a poor boy trying to raise a couple of kids.


 
In the same boat here Phil.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 3, 2014)

When I got my metal lathe I felt like Dale Jr. when he won the Daytona 500 

Right now it sets on the bench waiting for me. I can't get to it because MOST of my supplies are still in boxes.

A few things to consider when you're tempted to invest in a metal is, not just the lathe investment but, also tooling and materials, maintenance and, hygiene. They have to be kept clean and, oil coated. I was quite fortunate to have my friends to help me learn about my lathe. There have been some members jump in and buy one only to throw in the towel from lack of skills to operate it. 

I can't wait to make another pen :redface:


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Mar 3, 2014)

I do all of mine on a wood lathe.  A couple of reasons - I do a lot of stuff other than pens and they are all done on my wood lathe.  And my shop is so small that I really don't have room for both a wood lathe and a metal lathe.

I'm sure it's harder to go kitless on a wood lathe but that's all I have and I don't think it's a big drawback.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 3, 2014)

Great video that Steve did on YouTube.... search for something like "Making a kit less pen on a wood lathe". Great for wood lathe only folks!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 3, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> Great video that Steve did on YouTube.... search for something like "Making a kit less pen on a wood lathe". Great for wood lathe only folks!


 Steve Jackson? No. Not Steve Jackson. I just took a look. I forgot about this Steve. Haven't heard from him in forever. Thanks!


----------



## tangoman (Mar 4, 2014)

*Similar Question*

Folks,

I recently asked regarding this here - 

Strange Idea !

Some useful links posted in the replys.

Regards,
Cam


----------

